# Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign



## godtake (14. Juni 2009)

*Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

Heyho Ihrs,
meine Frage hat heute weniger mit Spielen als mit creativen Nebenbeschäftigungen (in der Zeit neben WoW...) zu tun.
Ich suche einen halbwegs grafikdesign-tauglichen TFT (ab 22").
Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung? Nach Möglichkeit sollte er die 400€ Grenze nicht sprengen (dass damit Abzüge verbunden sind ist mir klar, aber das ganze ist auch nur für den Nebenjob ).
Wichtiger als schnelle Umschaltgeschwindigkeit wäre mir also eine gute Ausleuchtung und Farbechtheit.

Für Ratschlag wäre ich dankbar, danke euch schon mal
Cu


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

also hauptsächlich für graffikdesign reicht locker ein 22" im 150€ bereich, schau dich mal bei Samsung um, da gibts gute P/L


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> also hauptsächlich für graffikdesign reicht locker ein 22" im 150€ bereich, schau dich mal bei Samsung um, da gibts gute P/L



Genau für Grafikdesign solle es KEIN Monitor um 150€ sein .
Dafür ist ein TN-Panel allein schon wegen der hohen Blickwinkelabhängigkeit weniger geeignet.
Dafür wäre ein PVA/MVA oder IPS Panel sein - und die kosten etwas mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> also hauptsächlich für graffikdesign reicht locker ein 22" im 150€ bereich, schau dich mal bei Samsung um, da gibts gute P/L


Für Grafikdesign?
Dir ist schon klar, das es hier auf Farbtreue und ähnlichem ankommt?!
Dir ist schon klar, das man hier mit einem ganz gewöhnlichem 08/15 Standard Schirm, nicht sehr weit kommt??


Anyway, zum Thema:
Das günstigste dürft wohl HPs LP2475W sein, danach wirds aber schon etwas teurer...
Entsprechende Grafiker Schirme werden teilweise für über 1000€ gehandelt...
Den Rest unter 400€ kannst vergessen, leg noch mal 'nen Hunni drauf und du bekommst was brauchbares, darunter solltest entweder einen alten CRT nehmen oder gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

Ok, ich seh schon, ihr kennt euch besser aus...

und nein, dei 2 dinge waren mir nicht klar.


----------



## nVIDIA (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

22" - AOC V22 für ca. 200 Euro (ist der beste 22")
24" - Viewsonic VX2433wm für ca. 200 Euro (Guter Preis-Leistungs-Tipp unter den 24")
26" - Novita 2602WHD für ca. 310 Euro (der beste unter den 26"/27"/30")


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

Eigentlich müsste man einen Monitor für die Grafikbearbeitung kalibrieren. Die Hardware/Software dafür kostet allerdings nochmal 150 Euronen extra. Daher empfehle ich Dir, einen Monitor zu suchen der ab Werk einigermaßen sauber eingstellt ist. Die einzige Webseite, die wirklich nach den Bedürfnissen von Grafikern schaut, ist 

PRAD | Index Startseite

Weiterhin solltest Du Dir überlegen, in welchen Farbraum Du arbeiten möchtest, wenn Du Druckvorlagen erstellst, da Du nur so eine farblich korrekte Darstellung am Monitor hast.

Die Alternative ist die konsequente Auswahl von Farben aus genormten Farbpaletten wie HKS oder Pantone. So umgehe ich das Manko, dass ich keinen besonders grafikgeeigneten Monitor auf Arbeit habe. Das sorgt zumindest dafür, dass die Drucksachen unserer Firma gleich aussehen.

Wenn Du nur aus Spass an der Freud grafisch tätig werden willst, sind die Einstiegshürden niedriger: Das Wichtigste ist der große Bogen, den Du um TN-Displays machen sollst. Die sind zwar am schnellsten und daher ideal für Spiele, aber nur eine Notlösung für farbechtes Arbeiten.

Für Hobbygrafiker hat Prad gerade diesen Dell als sehr gut getestet:

PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s)

Da taugen auch die Werkseinstellungen für den sRGB-Profil, dass die meisten Farbdrucker auf Normalpapier anwenden. Und man erhält für wenig Geld ein IPS-Panel, dass noch einigermaßen spieletauglich ist. Allerdings muss man noch die Versandkosten dazu rechnen bei Dell, die meist unverschämt sind.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

In der PCGH-Print 07/2009 istz ein Samsung 2433BW der sehr gut abgeschnitten hat und eine super Farbechtheit besitzt.

Soll laut PCGH ca. 210€ kosten


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

Der Samsung 3433BW ist leider ein TN-Display und daher prinzipbedingt weniger für Grafiker geeignet. Farbechtheit bei Gamer-Monitoren bezieht sich auch eher auf den subjektiven Eindruck.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur aus Spass an der Freud grafisch tätig werden willst, sind die Einstiegshürden niedriger: *Das Wichtigste ist der große Bogen, den Du um TN-Displays machen sollst.* Die sind zwar am schnellsten und daher ideal für Spiele, aber nur eine Notlösung für farbechtes Arbeiten.


Das wollt ich weiter oben mit meinem etwas agressivem Ton sagen, das man mit einem gewöhnlcihem Standard Billig Schirm nicht sehr weit kommt, wenn man Grafikdesign machen möchte...


derLordselbst schrieb:


> Für Hobbygrafiker hat Prad gerade diesen Dell als sehr gut getestet:
> 
> PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s)
> 
> Da taugen auch die Werkseinstellungen für den sRGB-Profil, dass die meisten Farbdrucker auf Normalpapier anwenden. Und man erhält für wenig Geld ein IPS-Panel, dass noch einigermaßen spieletauglich ist. Allerdings muss man noch die Versandkosten dazu rechnen bei Dell, die meist unverschämt sind.


Der hat ein S-IPS Panel??
Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich deiner Empfehlung anschließen.

Der HP LP2475W ist ja auch mit einem S-IPS Panel ausgestattet, die IMO den anderen Panelarten überlegen ist.


----------



## Igel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Monitor für Grafikdesign*

auf den test von diesem moni warten 
PRAD | News

genau deine preisklasse und 100 % s%RGB abdeckung


----------

